# Guys, how do you know...



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

if a guy is attracted to you?

or conversly, unattracted?

Thanks.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

I was hoping someone would respond to this. I would like to know as well


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

If he makes an active effort to talk to you and you haven't known him since you were little, he's interested.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would say it starts with eye contact...after that if he is going out of his way to be around you and talk with you at every oportunity he's prolly got the hots for ya.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

When I'm attracted to a girl, I usually try to avoid her - in a way that's more than naturally acceptable.

I don't think you should rely on me, though. I'm not your average guy.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

If he hits on you, seriously. Guys aren't generally good at subtle.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wait, you're asking how a guy knows if another guy has a homosexual attraction to him? Because that's what is in your message subject.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> Wait, you're asking how a guy knows if another guy has a homosexual attraction to him? Because that's what is in your message subject.


you know what i mean :b

Thanks for all the replies :idea


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry, my reply was pretty vague. Not that inaccurate though. Guys know they have to do most of the pursuing, so those that are confident enough will do so. If a guy likes you, chances are he'll do something to let you know and it won't be hard to miss. Of course, if he's shy he might not be as obvious, but eventually he'll make some attempt to let you know he's into you, a smile, a look. It might just take a bit longer.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

meowgirl said:


> if a guy is attracted to you?
> 
> or conversly, unattracted?
> 
> Thanks.


If he gets a bulge in a strategic place from looking at you, he is attracted to you!!!

Otherwise, you just see that he is interested in talking to you, spending time with you, etc. You also notice him looking at you. Except for the bulge test, none of these are foolproof, but they do indicate a high likelihood that attraction exists.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

when guys are younger....teasing/being mean. (in my opinion)
when they are older...if theyre shy, they probably avoid you A LOT so that its really obvious they like you...if theyre more bold, staring, flirting, complimenting, touching, in my opinion but some guys are nice to everyone so its hard to tell sometimes


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

a guy who glances at you then looks away from you when you catch him is probably shy or SA. Eye contact is hard for me.

if I talk or chat to you for more than 15 mins you can be sure I like you

if I spend time with you while you're doing things, I like you, that is a nonverbal cue that a shy guy likes you

It would be hard for me to smile at you unless you smile first, then I might be awkward, but that is due to my anxiety.

If you really want to know if a guy is interested and he is shy or SA you must initiate, make the approach


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

its really, really, really obvious...

stuff like teasing, looking/staring at you back and forth, being overtly nice to you (holding doors for you or offering to buy you certain food/drinks if you're hungry or thirsty), any compliments whatsoever, smiling, blushing, stuttering words when in your presence, saying incoherent things, yadda yadda yadda basically the gist of it is that their behavior in treating you is different than other people they are in contact with

also if he jumps on you and tries to fornicate with you that's another sign, i think...

if they are un-attracted they will not even look at you, won't acknowledge your presence when you try to speak to them, treat you rudely and like every other person they come into contact with (not someone special), get together with their group of fellow guy friends and insult you from a distance by calling you fat cow etc., avoid you (but this one is hard to discern because he may be shy and still like you)


----------



## TonyKT (Feb 9, 2010)

I just try to find something to talk about, like if we are in the same class or something I'll ask about the homework assignment. If some guy seems really interested in listening to you that's a good sign. Or showing off kinda. I guess sometimes I'll just sit by this girl I kinda like in class every day. Not sure if she notices though


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

In my experience, if a guy who is not gay notices me at all, he usually likes me. I am invisible to the rest of the straight male population.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

TonyKT said:


> I just try to find something to talk about, like if we are in the same class or something I'll ask about the homework assignment. If some guy seems really interested in listening to you that's a good sign. Or showing off kinda. I guess sometimes I'll just sit by this girl I kinda like in class every day. Not sure if she notices though


. Hmm... Interesting, so you're telling me that he isn't just curious about what book I picked for the assignment? But he doesn't sit right beside me, maybe one chair down sometimes or next to another girl and glances at me from time to time. This guy is hard to read.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I stare at them when they're not looking and if I get caught, I immediately look away. Then when the coast is clear, I begin creepin again until I usually get caught yet again.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

counterfeit self said:


> if they are un-attracted they will not even look at you, won't acknowledge your presence when you try to speak to them, treat you rudely and like every other person they come into contact with (not someone special), get together with their group of fellow guy friends and insult you from a distance by calling you fat cow etc., avoid you (but this one is hard to discern because he may be shy and still like you)


I really doubt the veracity of this. I have a lot of male friends and they've all been really nice to me, and most I know are not attracted to me or are in a relationship. Just because someone's nice to you doesn't mean that they're attracted to you, it could very well mean that you're dealing with a nice human being.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

one time I had a guy give me his cell number, invite me to a party and say "I guarantee if you go out with me we'll be ripping each other's clothes off by the end of the night" and I still didn't get it til about a month and a half later.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

some of you are so skilled at reading people. even hearing "I REALLY LIKE YOU" would make me doubt how they felt about me. i can only come to a conclusion on how they feel if it's shown in many ways and if i know them really well, enough to see what they are like with others... but even so, it would still be like "nah, no way would he like me".

yea... i'm so helpful


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

if a guy makes any advances on me I'm usually like "huh, whut?" but that one was even ridiculous by my standards.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> I really doubt the veracity of this. I have a lot of male friends and they've all been really nice to me, and most I know are not attracted to me or are in a relationship. Just because someone's nice to you doesn't mean that they're attracted to you, it could very well mean that you're dealing with a nice human being.


All of your male friends treat you differently than other people they come into contact with? I think this just means you're just popular and/or good looking and all your male friends treat you like part of the guys. You can expect at least one guy who has a crush on you then in that group. Also, just because they're in a relationship doesn't rule out being attracted to you. Also, I don't think you should assume if a guy likes you or not in that situation. They could harbor secret feelings for you and hide it well.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

This doesn't help at all, but you know if I like you if you don't like me and are totally creeped out.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a hard time expressing interest for anyone. I'm very aware of the signals I send and have a natural inclination to not make those signals (I think). In fact, I have to try very hard to give those signals when I want to (compliments, excuses to hang out, but she still doesn't get it).

The only way to know for sure is to ask him out. He might like you a little but be unsure about sending signals.


----------



## Graye (Jan 21, 2009)

Probably if they are very careful and calculated in what they say and how often they make contact you. My best friend right now is a girl and I love her, but don't "like/love" her. I treat her great sometimes and like crap the other times, never think twice about talking to her, annoying her or holding back anything. Guess in the end, I don't care what she thinks of me.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are not grossly physically deformed, and he is straight - he's attracted to you.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

meowgirl said:


> if a guy is attracted to you?
> 
> or conversly, unattracted?
> 
> Thanks.


If its a confident guy he'll be coming over at every opportunity trying to talk to you, get your number, email and suggest going out sometime. If it's a shy guy then he'll probably get more uncomfortable when you are around, maybe have a look of panic every time he sees you.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Listen carefully to your natural born instincts as they are usually right.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

IcedOver said:


> Wait, you're asking how a guy knows if another guy has a homosexual attraction to him? Because that's what is in your message subject.


She was clearly asking the guys for their opinion on how they behave when attracted to the opposite sex. Hair splitter!


----------

